# Chemical Engineering Free Software



## softchem (29 ديسمبر 2006)

برامج جاهزة للتحميل على الرابط

http://www.familiataboada.com/IQ/page4.html

اتمنى ان تنال رضاكم


----------



## eslam128 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

thx ua man
eslam128


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (28 يناير 2007)

i want to ask about how can work in softwaring in chemical engineering fields..
or
programms required to work..or thorigh the internet..
gazako alah kol 7'eer


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (28 يناير 2007)

سوال اخر لو سمحت::
كيف استطيع تعلم هذا الفرع المتصل بالهندسة الكيميائية.
و شكرا


----------



## softchem (31 يناير 2007)

بامكانك الحصول على مواقع رائعة للبرامجيات فى الهندسة الكيميائية اذا كتبت فى احد محركات البحث فى الشبكةdownloaded free chemical engineering software 
ويمكنك تعلم هذا الفرع اما بتكوين برامج جديدة باستخدام الفيجول بيسك او باستخدام برامج جاهزة سواء كانت تجارية مثل hysys 3.1 or 3.2 او aspen plus وغيرها او تعليمية
وهنالك عدد قليل من الكتب يختص بهذا المجال من الهندسة الكيميائية وسوف اساعدك قدر المستطاع لاننى مشغول جدا هذة الايام وارجوا المعذرة


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الموقع و المعلومات التي فية و جعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي ولكن لم اعرف كيف احمل من موقع التحميل


----------



## حسام ح (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## CHE Amjad (13 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لك يا زميلي العزيز


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك الخير
مشكور
:77::77:
:77:


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

:77::77:الله يجزاك الخير
مشكور


----------



## مهندس النهضة (26 يناير 2009)

ما نوع البرامج 
اسئل قبل التحميل ؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور على هذا المجهود المبارك ..........


----------



## safa aldin (8 مايو 2009)

_*_*_*_*_______*_*_*_* ______ 
___*_________*___*________ __*___ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*_________بارك_الله _فيك__________*__ 
___*__________مشكـور_________ __*___ 
____*_____________________ _*____ 
______*__________________* ______ 
________*______________*__ ______ 
__________*_ ________*__________ 
_____________*____*_______ ______ 
_______________ * _______________ 

******مشكور******


----------



## Eng.Mu3th (8 مايو 2009)

الف شكر لك

-----


----------------------


----------

